# BBQ



## tristhullsmoker (Jul 13, 2015)

Help needed (again) doing a BBQ, and I'm looking at a treat meat either a T Bone or Rib eye what's better suited to the BBQ. I know it's not smoking but I'm sure you guys will guide me right.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 13, 2015)

I chose ribeye every time.  But both are GREAT!  Get to coals REALLY hot.  Lid ON!  Throw on some wood chips.  Don't worry about the heavy white smoke. Let 'er go for10 minutes.  Slam those steaks on the grill.  3-5 minutes on a REALLY hot grill.  Lid on.  Lid off and then quickly flip the steaks.  Lid back on!  QUICK!  Planned military operation.  3-5 minutes other side.  GO FOR IT!  YOU GOT THIS!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jul 13, 2015)

As a challenge I recently smoked a joint of rump steak. I had to re-mortgage the house to buy it but, boy, was it good...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/201688/smoking-a-top-rump


----------



## tristhullsmoker (Jul 13, 2015)

I get my smoker out once or twice a month to do the beef ribs purely because they are so expensive but soooooo worth it


----------



## tristhullsmoker (Jul 13, 2015)

cheers Danny but im not smoking im bbqing, i am however going to smoke some ribs that day, just to show every one how awesome I am and smokin is


----------



## smokewood (Jul 13, 2015)

I am with you Danny,  It's part of my weekly ritual,   My wife like likes her steaks dare I say it "well done".  so I have all my coals at one side of the firebox and leave her steak at the other side so it cooks a bit slower.  I sometimes throw the steak on a plank and cook them that way.  I also use my Steak Chart (below) for reference.













how do you like your Steak.jpg



__ smokewood
__ Jul 13, 2015





  













Sirloin on Oak Plank.jpg



__ smokewood
__ Jul 13, 2015


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 14, 2015)

Love that cooking chart!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

